
Show HN: Email me when new episodes come out - yanis_t
https://episodemailer.com
======
yanis_t
Created with Vue.js and a simple Rails API server-side. Ready to answer any
questions :)

~~~
PaulHoule
Where do you get the new episode feed from?

~~~
yanis_t
The tbdb database [https://www.thetvdb.com/](https://www.thetvdb.com/) has an
open API.

